# USDA New import regulations?



## rdcsde1 (Nov 5, 2011)

I read that the USDA is proposing something that would not permit a person to import a puppy, younger than 6 months. http://www.aphis.usda.gov/newsroom/2011/09/pdf/imported_dogs.pdf

Does anyone know when this is supposed to take effect? 

Thank you


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I hope not anytime soon but it sounds like that is more for brokers. 

However, I'm hoping this doesn't take effect until I get Zorro in January. Not that I can't get him over before he's half a year old.


----------

